
Massachusetts man gets 10 years in prison for hospital cyberattack - tareqak
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-massachusetts-cyber/massachusetts-man-gets-10-years-in-prison-for-hospital-cyberattack-idUSKCN1P42J8
======
socaller
Kind of sad, they screwed him a couple of times

